# Saxo Bank Kit



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, that's blue...


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I like it. I also really like blue.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

contador probably thinks he is back at liberty.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I like it, not sure why but I do.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I love it! I also like blue.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Why the angry bird sprouting from their pants? Are falcons, eagles or whatever a major sponsor?


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

That bird does look strange. Makes me think of the Philly Eagles.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

redlizard said:


> Why the angry bird sprouting from their pants? Are falcons, eagles or whatever a major sponsor?


Riis' nickname is apparently 'The Eagle from Henning.' I think all the CSC/Saxo kits have had some eagle designs on them.

The bird was similar on last year's kit, but was more subtlety colored.

I like the kit.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice kit. Like the blue. Nice color and should be easy to spot in the peloton. Or when Alberto is laying the smack down!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

thehook said:


> Nice kit. Like the blue. Nice color and should be easy to spot in the peloton. *Or when Alberto is laying the smack down!*


The smack down on the bench he'll be warming after a 2 year suspension?

Ok, let's take this to doping.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

wonder what colour the bikes will be?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

They look to be black in the photo.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Not bad. I actually preferred their uniform color scheme in 2010 better.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Blue ftw! Do wonder what the TdF bikes will look like.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

I think that this kit looks awesome. I like the large SAXO lettering on the back, which should look great for those 'copter TV shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Its growing on me...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

How'd you like to ride around France with an Eagle biting your belly button?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

maybe its waiting for something to come up


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Not a fan of this kit, esp. the Eagle head - wished they would have dropped that for 2012.

Perhaps it will grow on me when Conti wins the French and Spanish grand tours. 

Jan 19 - Having now seen the kit in action at The Tour Down Under - I am really not liking this kit as it is much too dark and Saxo just disappears in the pack. Saxo is my fav team so hard to admit this. :cryin:


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Could be worse, but I liked last year's kit better.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Smart! 

It will stand out in HD, and wiil be the best to spot amongst the rolling billboards. 

Now, without Conti, they might as well be riding a faded brown/pink kit.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's ok. 
But blue (together with black and white) seems to be the color of the Protour for 2012.

The city is Herning, btw, not Henning.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Both pictures have blue backgrounds...maybe the blue kit pops too hard with a contrasting color.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I didn't realize they had the Eagle in their kits last season. Definitely more pronounced this season, almost NFL-like. Overall, the kit looks good though I would like to see more white.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I like it. Just very straightforward. There's no judging they used the wrong color, or shade for that matter. It's a simple blue that seemingly works in agreement with the main SB logo and eagle.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> Both pictures have blue backgrounds...maybe the blue kit pops too hard with a contrasting color.


In my humble opinion a road cycling kit, and especially a pro team kit, cannot pop too hard. But then again my club kit is yellow and black, and my bike is Celeste. Wear sunglasses! 

I like this year's blue better than last year's pale blue. And that SAXO across the back is indeed smart.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Blue looks blue; team looks weak..............


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Me likey


----------



## scblack (Dec 20, 2011)

I like this kit. I have a 2010 white jersey, but the blue looks better.


----------



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like a club jersey not a pro peloton kit


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

MojoHamuki said:


> Looks like a club jersey not a pro peloton kit


Interesting comment. I don't see that. I would be interested if you expanded a bit more as to why you see it as a club jersey (not that there is anything wrong with club jerseys).


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks cool from the back, but why the hell did they stick with that ridiculous eagle apparently popping out of the shorts? Unless they have ****** as team sponsors.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't see what anyone would dislike about this kit.

I, for one, welcome the new Saxo kit. But did we... | CYCLEBOREDOM


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I like it. Different without being over the top. And I like blue, too.


----------

